# I love hearing good news...



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Check out this article from an Arizona TV station titled "Student Outsmarts Suspected Bike Thief"

We get too much bad news related to bikes, so I think it is good to hear some good news. Though I am not sure our police here would take as much interest in trying to catch a bike thief.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Always good to hear good news! Thanks!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

love those kind of stories.....think I would have shown up with some of my buddies first....then got the police.....(of course then he would have sued me and probably won)


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

warms my heart to read that


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Good to hear. My brother's DeRosa King was stolen a couple weeks ago in Mountain View. The police say there is actually a ring of high-end bike thieves that scope out potential targets during the group rides and will then follow folks home and, well, you can figure out the rest. They broke into his garage from the door leading to his backyard, plucked the DeRosa (ignored all sorts of other bikes and toys) and rolled it right out. My brother came home to an open garage door and an empty bike hook. Let's hope his thieves are just as dumb as this Arizona guy. In all likelihood, though, they'll strip the parts and dump the frame in the trash. Bike thieves suck.


----------

